# Circuito para CDI Motos PIC



## elaerico

Hola,aca les paso una pagina donde tienen el circuito para un CDI de una moto monocilindrica, con autoatraso y corte de RPM, parece estar buenisimo, tiene uno sin PIC y otro con el archiconocido 16F84, asi que vamos a hecharle un ojo. 

http://www.transmic.net/gbindex.htm

Alguien sabe algo sobre la influencia del ruido de la chispa en el funcionamiento del pic?

Hasta luego


----------



## MaMu

Muy buen artículo.
La influencia del ruido... pero nada que un capacitor y una buena conexión a masa no solucione.


----------



## elaerico

una preguntita: Cómo puedo hacer para conectar esto a una moto comun? Ej, tengo una zanella con platinos y otro con chau platinos, que es una bobina sin platinos, donde consigo y como pongo los captores?


----------



## biker2k3

Yo use un picaxe para hacer un corte y la verdad no le afecta en nada el ruido, pero origienalmente lo habia echo con un 555 (mucho mas barato) y efectivamente se me hizo imposible que no lo afecte el ruido, andaba bien en las pruebas pero con la moto arrancada hacia cualquiercosa. Si alguien logro hacer andar un 555 cerca de un motor que me avise por favor.


----------



## javier397

555?? el NE?? integrado comun y silvestre??? yo ya conecte en 3 autos un corte con pulsador regulable hecho con ese sistema..


----------



## el-rey-julien

endurista2007 estas violando  las normas del foro ,te sugiero que leas las normas de participacion en el foro,a los gritos mas spam ,mas correo y además inducir a otro  usuario a a mandar correo privado,lo que tengas que decir o explicar aslo en publico ,si no queres ayudar publicando el  esquema no creo que tengas mucho futuro entre nosotros,además de revivir post viejos sin información relevante ,yo creo que te pasan a moderación 
saludos
pd ,por la tarde publico un cdi con pic + el progama todo completo ,haora no tengo tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo

gustavocof115 dijo:


> endurista2007 estas violando  las normas del foro ,te sugiero que leas las normas de participacion en el foro,a los gritos mas spam ,mas correo y además inducir a otro  usuario a a mandar correo privado,lo que tengas que decir o explicar aslo en publico ,si no queres ayudar publicando el  esquema no creo que tengas mucho futuro entre nosotros,además de revivir post viejos sin información relevante ,*yo creo que te pasan a moderación *
> saludos
> pd ,por la tarde publico un cdi con pic + el progama todo completo ,haora no tengo tiempo


! Y no te has equivocado ¡


----------



## martinqui

hola gustavo, el programa es de la pagina que referencia elaerico..?


----------



## el-rey-julien

ni idea si es igual al de elaerico ,estoy tratando de comprimir lo que tengo para subirlo porque es grande el archivo ,pero aca dejo este link http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm ,ay esta el cdi completo con el progama y esquemas de muchos cdi mas las formas de coneciones para las distintas motos (creo no recuerdo bien,pero eslo mas completo que avia encontrado ace como 4 años ).
arme uno y todabia esta funcionando en una moto marca zach del año 62 (con sidecard  moto antigua se parese aesas de las películas alemanas ,motos del correo creo que eran)
miren bien en la zona de descargas están los programas ,también ay planos y esquemas de los bancos de pruebas para las motos ,mas los progamas para conectar el pc al cdi de la moto ,las versiones que tengo son viejas así que no subo nada ,descarguenla desde ay ,asta manuales en castellano tiene
el banco de pruebas nunca lo construí ,
espero que les sea de mucha utilidad 
saludos


----------



## vg1616

necesito ayuda con un cdi de una atv 250 skigo se me daño el cdi el cual es igual al de gn250 suzuki 2004 pero se consigue super caro y el darlinton 1071 no lo hay, que me sugieren , gracias


----------



## murcy

chicos no se ve la pag del post  si pueden actualizar la info q me interesa !!


----------



## Yase

Saludos, soy nuevo acá y les doy un saludo a todos muchachos, recien se me dañó el CDI de mi GN125 y el integrado ha quedado hecho un cable, alguno de la comunidad conoce cual es este integrado de 8 pin? y de ser un operacional cual puede quedar? el fabricante ha raspado la superficie y me es imposible identificarlo, Gracias de antemano.......


----------



## pablodanielrigo

elaerico dijo:


> Hola,aca les paso una pagina donde tienen el circuito para un CDI de una moto monocilindrica, con autoatraso y corte de RPM, parece estar buenisimo, tiene uno sin PIC y otro con el archiconocido 16F84, asi que vamos a hecharle un ojo.
> 
> http://www.transmic.net/gbindex.htm
> 
> Alguien sabe algo sobre la influencia del ruido de la chispa en el funcionamiento del pic?
> 
> Hasta luego




Lo importante es trazar masas bien definidas y hacer una pista en "T" para el pin de alimentacion (positivo 5 volts) del PIC16f84 o cualquiera, no importa).Es importante trazar 3 masas en el circuito impreso:

1)Masa de todo el circuito: rodea la placa en forma general haciendo una malla cerrada y eliminando ruidos espurios que se generan por las bobinas dentro de la propia plaqueta.
2)Masa electrónica del PIC: derivacion en "T" que permite que los ruidos posibles de la placa queden en la malla cerrada.
3)Conexion de masa general: es la masa donde se conectan los circuitos eléctricos de la moto.Tiene que ser un solo nodo,es decir, una sola soldadura entrante.Esto elimina al máximo las posibilidades de ruido, aislandolo en un punto concreto. Conectarahi la entradad ela fuente de alimentacion en masa para el pic (Sea un 7805 o una fuente con zener o regulada).

Es particularmente fuerte el ruido electrico en el caso de los tacometros con PIC.La experiencia dice que las placas experimentales entra el ruido en los puntos de conexion EXTERNA: sensores, bobinas, circuito de positivo general del circuito electrico, conexiones cercanas al alumbrado.En resumidas cuentas, sacar un cable desde la bateria exclusivamente a positivo del PIC (entrada de la fuente de alimentacion) es la otra parte fundamental aparte del trazado de la masa.
Tengan en cuenta esto, que lo mas probable es que no haya ni capacitor nio filtro que elimine semejantes espurios.

Cualquier consulta ,estoy a disposición de todos





el-rey-julien dijo:


> ni idea si es igual al de elaerico ,estoy tratando de comprimir lo que tengo para subirlo porque es grande el archivo ,pero aca dejo este link http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm ,ay esta el cdi completo con el progama y esquemas de muchos cdi mas las formas de coneciones para las distintas motos (creo no recuerdo bien,pero eslo mas completo que avia encontrado ace como 4 años ).
> arme uno y todabia esta funcionando en una moto marca zach del año 62 (con sidecard  moto antigua se parese aesas de las películas alemanas ,motos del correo creo que eran)
> miren bien en la zona de descargas están los programas ,también ay planos y esquemas de los bancos de pruebas para las motos ,mas los progamas para conectar el pc al cdi de la moto ,las versiones que tengo son viejas así que no subo nada ,descarguenla desde ay ,asta manuales en castellano tiene
> el banco de pruebas nunca lo construí ,
> espero que les sea de mucha utilidad
> saludos



Excelente pagina.Muchas gracias por postearla!.





biker2k3 dijo:


> Yo use un picaxe para hacer un corte y la verdad no le afecta en nada el ruido, pero origienalmente lo habia echo con un 555 (mucho mas barato) y efectivamente se me hizo imposible que no lo afecte el ruido, andaba bien en las pruebas pero con la moto arrancada hacia cualquiercosa. Si alguien logro hacer andar un 555 cerca de un motor que me avise por favor.



Si lograste inutilizar un Ci 555 quiero las fotos de tu placa..O esta realmente mal hecha,o tenias el integrado quemado!!!





vg1616 dijo:


> necesito ayuda con un cdi de una atv 250 skigo se me daño el cdi el cual es igual al de gn250 suzuki 2004 pero se consigue super caro y el darlinton 1071 no lo hay, que me sugieren , gracias



Estudiate esta rteconstrucci{on de Yamaha Vision con ese darlington.Yo la hice. Teva a solucionar tus problemas.Cualquiercosa,escribime, estoy a tu disposici{on.,me interesa ayudar,me ayudaron mucho los demás.

Abrazo.
http://www.jetav8r.com/Vision/TCIRebuild/TCI_Rebuild.html





vg1616 dijo:


> necesito ayuda con un cdi de una atv 250 skigo se me daño el cdi el cual es igual al de gn250 suzuki 2004 pero se consigue super caro y el darlinton 1071 no lo hay, que me sugieren , gracias


Acá terecorté la parte importante.Usá el traductor de Google,cualquie rcosa si no sabes Ingles:
"... So I couldn't find a replacement anywhere, its code is D1071. This doesn't appear in any replacement book I've searched national, ECG (now NTE), Archer (RCA)), nor on the webpages of these manufacturers.

I found that in your page you make a comment that this transistor (D1071) was replaced successfully with the BU806 and/or SK9431. I know this is not the same ign. module than in a virago, but I decided to give it a try. Tried the NTE2315. To make a long story short, I'll just say that it worked for less than 10 seconds. After this short time, the new transistor blew again.

I was lucky enough to find a guy here that says he has new D1071's. In any case, I was able to learn that there is another replacement, the NTE2317, specifically designed for ignition modules, that according to this guy does work in my bike's TCI.

See: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/2300to2399/NTE2317.html    "....

Abrazo


----------



## roland sierra

el remplazo del d1071 es el d2141, trabaja excelente en el cdi de la gn 125.


----------



## elaerico

Buenas gente. Hace 4 años que abrí este post para hacer un CDI para una Zanella, ahora estoy en los 4T, avancé un poco, y también avancé y aprendí a programar en C para microcontroladores AVR, a mi gusto mucho mejores y mas baratos que los PIC's.
Lo que me gustaría consultar, es si me pueden ayudar a identificar la parte del circuito encargada de recibir la señal del microcontrolador, generar la alta tensión y emitir la chispa. El resto del circuito lo voy a modificar para un AVR (Atmega) así puedo programarlo a mi gusto!
Muchas gracias por su ayuda, y ya saben, cualquier consulta sobre AVR o programacion de estos micros, estoy a su disposición!


----------



## Elain

algunos de ustedes tiene el circuito del DCI de una moto suzuki fx110


----------



## psicodelico

Hola Che Elain, mira, en primer lugar  creo que estás en el foro equivocado, deberías darte una vuelta por algún foro de motocicletas, aquí saben de eletrónica, pero no de motocicletas!
A tu duda, a esa motocicleta seguramente le va cualquier CDI de otras 110cc, que se alimenten con 12V, estos tiene una ficha de cuatro pines. Estos son 12v, Masa, Bobiba Alta, Captor. Tenés que averiguar cuales son los pines mirando tu instalación y le pones uno genérico..
Ojo existen los CDI alimentados con CA, esos suelen tener una ficha de 6 contactos.


----------

